# I made a new sig:)



## rhyguy (Oct 26, 2007)

like it? its sort of jagged, but thats because i tried to make it look good with all backgrounds, so its transparent


----------



## gitkua (Oct 26, 2007)

Kinda looks like Microsoft Word Art, what software did you use?


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 26, 2007)

photoshop


----------



## gitkua (Oct 26, 2007)

In that case, I'm not that impressed, sorry... (maybe a bit weird coming from a bit of a newb without a sig, but I'm actually a graphics designer)


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 26, 2007)

could you say what you dont like about it?


----------



## gitkua (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I hope I'm looking at the right thing, it's the RHYGUY letters in orange/yellow right? The background is not transparent, since it's got a gray background which is a different color then the forums background.

Besides that, the font is way too 70's, Austin Powers, flower power for my taste. I don't know you, so it may be your style or something, but since this is a gaming forum I just don't feel it fits. 

You got me triggered though, photoshopping my own sig right now!


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 26, 2007)

can i ask which browser your using? cause it seems fine in firefox


----------



## gitkua (Oct 26, 2007)

Internet Explorer 6, transparent png's do not render correctly in IE, you need to use a javascript to make it work, but you can't use a js in your sig I guess..


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 26, 2007)

so, i should use a gif


----------



## crkdshad (Oct 26, 2007)

Too boring/simplistic for photoshop


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 26, 2007)

cracked/shad where you got those text brushes(are they brushes?) from you use much in your signatures?


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 27, 2007)

a good place for fonts is dafont.com


----------



## gitkua (Oct 27, 2007)

He didn't mean fonts, he ment brushes...


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 27, 2007)

And you spelled meant wrong.  Not ment, meant.

RhyGuy, try puting a background behind the letters.  Looks plain without one.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 27, 2007)

I think that's it, it's empty and it is showing us nothing that we can't get out of your user info on the left. Now I know me critising sigs is wandering into pot-and-black-kettle territory, but considering the other threads you've posted here and the sigs you (say) you've made in the past... well I'm wondering what on earth you're thinking


----------

